# whos the daddy?



## cilla (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi guys first of all i wanted to say i am getting addicted to this site love reading the posts and all the advice. I got a eight year mare with a foal at foot last year the foal was born 14 april. My stallion shamarette devon flame covered her the middle of june. so i was thinking she would be due again in may. But she looks a lot futher along than that. She has a huge belly that has dropped into a v shape and her bag is huge at times then goes down again. Last night she spent the whole night stamping her feet on the ground and pawing. She spend the day in the field just looking at the ditch. She was running with a stallion called little boy blue before i got her. The fathet of her last foal. But the man said he didnt think he had covered het and i thought she wouldnt have let my guy cover her if she was already in foal. Sorry i cant put up photos as i use my phone. What do ye think.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Many mares will allow another stallion to cover them even when they are in foal, so from what you are saying (and seeing) I think your little girl took to the first stallion and that you should be keeping a very close eye on her from now on.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to ask if this was the same mare you were talking about in your other post? It is actually easier for us to help if you keep to just one post with questions and details of any mares you might be foaling - just keep re-posting on your original post or keep this thread as YOUR personal thread from now on. When you post different threads for each question, we can get a bit muddled thinking you are talking about a different horse as there are so many to keep an eye on at the moment.


----------



## cilla (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks ann one post would make things more clear. No this is a different mare her name is gobblet. I have two mares in foal. Oreo is at 301 days today. I thought goblet was at day 268. Not so sure now. I have two sheltland mares three miniature mares a miniature stallion. A yearing filly. A fallabala gelding. My husband had two welsh ponies. And we have a 32 year old 12 hand pony. The granny of the yard.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

You can send me pics via email and I will upload them for you





[email protected]

I agree that she sounds close so keep a vigilant eye on her


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Cilla! You may have already done this, but I did a little math for you. **IF** Goblet came into her foal heat in 10 days that would have been on April 24th, lets just say *IF* the stallion bred her, she took on the next day the 25th, then she would be 336 days today. Of course that is a LOT of *IFS*! LOL

Pictures would help a lot! Have you compared the way she looks to other mares pictures on here that are close to the same date? Of course they alll do things so differently!


----------

